# Pond Closure 2014



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

It just seems as if I put the fish outside. However ... with the overnight temperature tonight predicted to be 4C (~40F)) and about the same for the rest of this week, I decided that it was time to shut down the ponds. If I were keeping goldfish, koi, natives or some Uruguayan cichlids out there this time, I would be waiting about another six weeks But other than 12 Spotted Sunfish (Lepomis punctatus), a large pair of Central Longears (Lepomis megalotis megalotis) and a bunch of Fundulus chrysotus killies that can withstand a degree of cold, the rest are Central and South American cichlids. The water temperature today was about 18C (64F) in my 1200G pond, and about 14C (57F) in my Little Giant 100G pond. It never ceases to amaze me how beautifully colored and conditioned the fish are at the end of the pond season, not to mention the substantial growth they put on. I lost one fish this go-round ... a large male Green Terror. He had been ill indoors for some time prior to me putting him out in the pond, and despite being treated inside and seeming fine, he didn't make it through the season. Here are several pictures I took of some of the fish as I was netting them out. It's a little tricky holding the fish in one hand while taking a picture with the other. At least the camera didn't fall into the pond, although it and I did end up splattered with fish slime and pond water. Now to find tanks to put those fish in. :?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice fish notho. Seems like just yesterday you were getting ready to put them in.


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

Beautiful fish! I would agree seems like yesterday they were going in!


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

they are so lovely...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Summer flew by... Love those longears.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

pelphrey said:


> Beautiful fish! I would agree seems like yesterday they were going in!





hisplaceresort1 said:


> they are so lovely...





Iggy Newcastle said:


> Summer flew by... Love those longears.





smitty814 said:


> Nice fish notho. Seems like just yesterday you were getting ready to put them in.


Thanks everyone for your comments. It's been a bit of a strange pond year. Although I only had one loss, no breeding that I know of occurred. And about 3 weeks ago, we had a week of frost warnings that prompted me to 'call it a day'. Well, this week, they're calling for temperatures in the mid to high 70's. with lows around 50 to 60. Today was the perfect day (~75F) to get the pond cleaned up and ready for 2015. Then again, it could be snowing next week (did you read about Calgary?? Yikes!). Here's a pic of my pond 'put to bed' for the year.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a question as I am looking at possibly gtting a pond (not as big as yours though)
What do you do with the fish in the winter?

I live north of Toronto so our winters are not as cold as a Winnipeg winter, but still very cold, so if I get a small pond I always wondered where the fih (like Koi) go in the winter


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

plug said:


> I have a question as I am looking at possibly gtting a pond (not as big as yours though)
> What do you do with the fish in the winter?
> 
> I live north of Toronto so our winters are not as cold as a Winnipeg winter, but still very cold, so if I get a small pond I always wondered where the fih (like Koi) go in the winter


Only once in the last 10 years did I overwinter goldfish outside. I had no losses and, in fact the fish came through the winter in great shape. I covered the surface of the pond with 3" thick sheet styrofoam, and put a stock trough heater in there to keep the temperature a couple of degrees above freezing. I tried to aerate the pond but my air pump wasn't very effective. I had put it in a styrofoam box to protect it from the elements but the diaphragm cracked from the cold part way through winter. It's important to have some gas exchange taking place at the surface. Presently,I have been putting native (US) sunfish, Uruguayan cichlids that can take some cold, and some Central American cichlids in the pond. When the pond season is over, I try to find places for them in my fish room (not always easy though). I usually have a few spare tanks for this purpose. A friend of mind who keeps large koi in his pond has built himself an indoor pond out of plywood to house them in the winter. Some people put their pond fish in Little Giant or Rubbermaid stock troughs, or portable pools made by, say Intex. Here's a link that might be useful.
http://www.intexdevelopment.com/index.p ... 28270.html
Small ponds are problematic since the temperature swings can be quite large between daytime highs and night time lows. An immersion heater should be used to help minimize the fluctuations and if a cold night occurs, covering it with a tarp, or pool cover will help.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I made sure I had a pump that agitated the surface enough so it would not freeze. Overwintered fish for about 6 years doing this. If your pump fails or you lose power for an extended period of time you have to make sure the pond doesn't freeze over. If it does they'll eventually suffocate.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Certainly not as cold here in Illinois as Winterpeg, but my Dad ran a submersible heater in his pond for a few hours a day at different intervals off of a timer. Not sure what type but it floats and the heat allowed a section to never freeze over. Koi and sunfish. Lost a fish or two over the many years, but it was usually a couple dead frogs. Maximum depth was 36".


----------

